# Replacement parts for Dovre DV450S?



## justyn (Oct 25, 2014)

Hello -
First time posting on this forum.  I have two Dovre DV450S cast iron heaters and I am in need of replacement parts for both.  I need both the front glass panel and a new thermocouple.

I know Dovre no longer operates in the US - suggestions for places I can source replacement parts or parts I can substitute?  

Thanks!


----------



## sticks (Oct 25, 2014)

Pretty sure those used a RobertShaw valve so there thermocouple is what you need . I would have to see a picture of the valve to say for sure. If that is the case then a local Heat n Glo dealer should be able to help you.  The glass was ceramic so a wood stove shop should be able to help. You might have to make a template of the good one you have if it is arched. They will probably have the same gasket.


----------



## Heatsource (Oct 27, 2014)

hht still sells most of the parts, find a quad or harman dealer to help you...

ps, the glass is avail at a local glass shop, and the t-couple is generic to MANY other models, any hearth shop worth their salt should have them for you
(easy to get at and replace the t-couple on that model IIRC)

cheers


----------

